# Vet in NJ



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a good vet?? I live in Morris county NJ Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pleasant Valley Animal Hospital in Washington, NJ! Dr. Mary used to work with the Seeing Eye so knows TONS about our breed!

Welcome to the Pleasant Valley Veterinary Services, L.L.C. Website!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I've been there too - she is great  I use her as my repro vet. I saw Bretta Lee's picture in her office (at least I think it was her...I know it was one of your dogs!)!!


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

i just called and made an appointment...talk about great prices!!


----------

